# ipw2200 non compilano [risolto]

## koma

Non riesco a ccompilare gli ipw2200 ho emerso senza problemi il firmware. Vi mostro il log.

PS tutt i moduli riguardanti il wireless nel mio kernel sono stati creati.

```
 # emerge ipw2200

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-wireless/ipw2200-1.0.0 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ipw2200-1.0.0.tgz

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.10-nitro4

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ipw2200-1.0.0.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.0/work

 * Converting ipw2200-1.0.0/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS=...     [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Preparing ipw2200 module

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.0/work/ipw2200-1.0.0 MODVE RDIR=/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.0/work/ipw2200-1.0.0 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-nitro4'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.0/work/ipw2200-1.0.0/ipw2200.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.0/work/ipw2200-1.0.0/ieee80211_module.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.0/work/ipw2200-1.0.0/ieee80211_tx.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.0/work/ipw2200-1.0.0/ieee80211_rx.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.0/work/ipw2200-1.0.0/ieee80211_wx.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.0/work/ipw2200-1.0.0/ieee80211_crypt.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.0/work/ipw2200-1.0.0/ieee80211_crypt_wep.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.0/work/ipw2200-1.0.0/ieee80211.o

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.0/work/ipw2200-1.0.0/ipw2200.c:6610:45: macro "create_workqueue" requires 2 arguments, but only 1 given

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.0/work/ipw2200-1.0.0/ipw2200.c: In function `ipw_setup_deferred_work':

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.0/work/ipw2200-1.0.0/ipw2200.c:6610: error: `create_workqueue' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.0/work/ipw2200-1.0.0/ipw2200.c:6610: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.0/work/ipw2200-1.0.0/ipw2200.c:6610: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.0/work/ipw2200-1.0.0/ipw2200.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-1.0.0/work/ipw2200-1.0.0] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-nitro4'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/ipw2200-1.0.0 failed.

!!! Function linux-mod_src_compile, Line 417, Exitcode 2

!!! Unable to make                                  KSRC=/usr/src/linux all.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## gutter

Io ho installato la stessa versione:

```
gutter@giskard ~ $ etcat -v ipw2200

[ Results for search key           : ipw2200 ]

[ Candidate applications found : 10 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

*  net-wireless/ipw2200 :

        [ ~ ] 0.11 (0)

        [ ~ ] 0.12 (0)

        [ ~ ] 0.13 (0)

        [ ~ ] 0.15 (0)

        [ ~ ] 0.16 (0)

        [ ~ ] 0.17 (0)

        [ ~ ] 0.18 (0)

        [ ~ ] 0.19 (0)

        [ ~ ] 0.21 (0)

        [  I] 1.0.0 (0)

```

ma con kernel gds-2.6.10-r6

----------

## koma

scusate l'influenza mi ha fatto dimenticare il post... cmq è ancora aperto non riesco a trovere una soluzione sul forum nessuno ha mai avuto questo problema (il che mi sembra strano).

Devo abilitare qualcosa di strano? c'è un how to?

non so che pesci prendere

----------

## gutter

Ti avevo chiesto: che versione di kernel stai usando?

----------

## koma

http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/patches/ipw2200-1.0.0-1.0.1.patch ho trovato questa patch è possibile inserirla nell'ebuild? io non sono molto capace ..

----------

## lavish

koma... ma leggi le risposte che ti vengono date? gutter ti ha chiesto che kernel stai usando.....

----------

## koma

scusate .... nitro sources 2.6.10. r4 però funzionano a una marea di gente

ecco le mie impostazioni:

```
CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_M486=y

CONFIG_X86_HZ=100

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_PPRO_FENCE=y

CONFIG_X86_F00F_BUG=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_ALIGNMENT_16=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_APM=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=y

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN=y

CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F=m

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_MAX_TAGS=8

CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR=m

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=m

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=m

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

CONFIG_FUSION=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=40

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_AMDTP=m

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_EL1=m

CONFIG_EL2=m

CONFIG_ELPLUS=m

CONFIG_EL16=m

CONFIG_EL3=m

CONFIG_3C515=m

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_TYPHOON=m

CONFIG_LANCE=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC=y

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_DE2104X=m

CONFIG_TULIP=m

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

CONFIG_HP100=m

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=m

CONFIG_APRICOT=m

CONFIG_B44=m

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

CONFIG_DGRS=m

CONFIG_E100=m

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

CONFIG_SIS900=m

CONFIG_EPIC100=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

CONFIG_TLAN=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

CONFIG_E1000=m

CONFIG_R8169=m

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

CONFIG_IXGB=m

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_ARLAN=m

CONFIG_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PRISM54=m

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NR_TTY_DEVICES=63

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_SONYPI=m

CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=m

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=m

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=m

CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS=m

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=m

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_MGA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SIS=m

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIDEOBUF=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@60"

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_ALI5451=m

CONFIG_SND_AZT3328=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4281=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_SND_NM256=m

CONFIG_SND_RME96=m

CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT=m

CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS4000=m

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1370=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1371=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1712=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_CRAMFS=y

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_CIFS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

----------

## koma

ragazzi ho trovato un howto ma ci sonod elle incongruenze:

l'howto dice: 

```
Device Drivers ->

                Generic Driver Options ->

                        <M> Hotplug firmware loading support

```

Ma io nel kernel menuconfig ho:

```
  │ │[*] Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmwar│ │

  │ │[*] Prevent firmware from being built                                │ │

  │ │--- Hotplug firmware loading support                
```

cosa faccio?

----------

## koma

BuZZ

----------

## koma

Ri BuZZ

----------

## gutter

Io ho le stesse impostazioni del kernel. Hai provato ad usare i gds? Anche solo per compilare i moduli ?

----------

## koma

si e funzionano in effetti il kernel ha delle patch in + ma io VOGLIO il nitro e so che a molti ha compilato senza problemi.

Ho provato a chiedere sul topic dei nitro speriamo rispondano

----------

## gutter

Non so dirti nulla a proposito dei nitro tranne che una volta li ho provati ma non sono riuscito a fare nemmeno il boot.

Almeno sei sicuro che con i gds funziona  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

vabbhè ma mi scoccia :°

----------

## koma

con i nitro basta abilitare la modalità suspend2

----------

## federico

Abilitare la modalita' suspend2? Che cosa e' ? Intendi attivare nel kernel la possibilita' di fare suspend sul disco? Da dove arriva questa fonte?

----------

## koma

dal topic del nitro sources  :Very Happy:  bisogna abilitare la modalità suspend 2 nel menu di acpi =)

```
# iwconfig eth1

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate=0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

wow ma che patchset professionale..la prossima volta che li provo cosa dovrò fare, attivare il supporto per LVM per far andar la stampante USB?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

Una volta parlando con nemo abbiamo tirato come conseguenza che i nitro non sono un granchè. Non me ne voglia il developer  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Coi nitro si presenta lo stesso identico problema con ipw2100, sto provando ad abilitare il suspend2 anche se non lo usero' mai... (O almeno fino a quando non sara' funzionante il suspend in un file di swap piuttosto che in una partizione di swap visto che ho 512 mega di memoria e 500 mega di swap e non riesco far stare tutta la ram nella swap durante il suspend...)

EDIT:

Ma e' da abilitare come M o come * ?

Nel topic di nitro non ho trovato proprio nulla a riguardo, neanche e' menzionato il problema con ipw ...

EDIT:

Occorre settarlo come *, quindi riavviare ed emergere, poi va. (Pacchissimo)

PS: Notavo che e' stata inserita nel suspend2 una funzione di compressione dell'immagine, sai mai che mi salva quei 12 mega che mi mancano e posso fare anche io il suspend to disk .. Dopo provo va..

----------

